# Who do we vote for



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm confused on who to vote for on our 2nd AMMENENT RIGHTS! SO WHO IS THE BEST FOR US?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

might be to political for this site of a question


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Why not go out to a NRA site and see who they endorse?


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

don't want to make this political. Our 2nd ammendment rights ARE very important. However, I would choose the candidate based on who will get us out of these senseless wars, straighten out the economy and reduce our debt/deficit as well as give us back the freedom we once had. I'm sure you can figure out who that would be


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Why not go out to a NRA site and see who they endorse?


Didn't even think of the Nra.I'll go to the nra site like others said don't want to make this political.Lets stop it here sorry for the post didn't even think of the political part of it.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

boatnut said:


> don't want to make this political. Our 2nd ammendment rights ARE very important. However, I would choose the candidate based on who will get us out of these senseless wars, straighten out the economy and reduce our debt/deficit as well as give us back the freedom we once had. I'm sure you can figure out who that would be


Exactly!!! Although I'm not sure who can fill those shoes


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

i really don't believe any elected official is stronger than the second ammendment. to many of us. jefferson once said that when people fear the gov, you have tyranny, but when the gov fears people, you have liberty. i think we will have our guns for a long time to come.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

http://ohioccw.org/201202285012/ofccs-2012-primary-election-endorsements.html


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Rapman, don't be so sure.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

With the mess our country is in I am not going to let gun control be a major part of my decision this year. We need a good leader right now!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> With the mess our country is in I am not going to let gun control be a major part of my decision this year. We need a good leader right now!


Haven't seen one of those in a few years...


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

rapman said:


> i really don't believe any elected official is stronger than the second ammendment.


You are exactly right about that, but it is a coalition of like minded elected officials with a common agenda and belief that the Second Amendment does not extend the unencumbered right to gun ownership to individuals that can strip that Constitutional right away. And they will if voters let them. Many of them say it out loud and get elected anyway.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

as in the days of our founding fathers, my contention is based upon the fact that there are more of us than them. little countries stand up against despotic governments and win. i am no longer sure our vote is as strong as it was at one time, especially since the 'citizens united' ruling by the supreme court.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't get me started on politicians or I'll just get deleted !


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Don't get me started on politicians or I'll just get deleted !


Now why would you think such a thing...!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

here is Gun Owners of America's recommendations

http://gunowners.org/2012presidential.htm


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Party lines aside, making the people government dependent is the first step into taking all their rights. First and foremost gun rights


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

